# Question on EPDM disposal and gypsum deck replacement



## JaxRoofing (Nov 9, 2010)

I got a commercial roof that I am bidding on, it's about 100 squares. I'm in Florida so I have to deal with all of the crazy codes, but this would be my first EPDM tear off.. About how many squares of EPDM will fit into a roll off dumpster(20 yard)? Also what have you guys paid in labor for tear off of EPDM? The last question is what is the best method of replacing damaged/wet gypsum? There are some spots on the roof where you can almost fall through the roof due to the wet gypsum.. The first layer of the roof is BUR, but we will be leaving that roof and will be installing fanfold and then 40 mil Duro-Last. Also, if any of you guys are duro-last contractors, what do you pay your guys per square for a minimum penetration roof?? I would appreciate you guys help. Thanks


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

JaxRoofing said:


> I got a commercial roof that I am bidding on, it's about 100 squares. I'm in Florida so I have to deal with all of the crazy codes, but this would be my first EPDM tear off.. About how many squares of EPDM will fit into a roll off dumpster(20 yard)?


All of it? If its just he EPDM should be around 40 lbs per sq give or take. Folded it up nice and it wont take much room. Include the insulation and its anyones guess depends how much there is and how you load it. If its nice 4x8 sheets best to put it on a trailer, or if its in real good shape im sure there is a used building materials place that would take it off your hands, maybe even haul it for free.




JaxRoofing said:


> Also what have you guys paid in labor for tear off of EPDM?


 Ballasted EPDM easy. Im going to guess its ballasted since its a gyp deck. No glue no fasteners just have to move that damn rock.




JaxRoofing said:


> The last question is what is the best method of replacing damaged/wet gypsum? There are some spots on the roof where you can almost fall through the roof due to the wet gypsum..


Depends how big an area is. Might get by with a steel plate. Bigger areas could be a huge problem. What ever you do make sure its Time and Material.



JaxRoofing said:


> The first layer of the roof is BUR, but we will be leaving that roof and will be installing fanfold and then 40 mil Duro-Last. Also, if any of you guys are duro-last contractors, what do you pay your guys per square for a minimum penetration roof??


I couldnt pay my guys enough to install that stuff. Sorry not a big fan of duralast. How are you attaching it to a gyp deck anyway?



JaxRoofing said:


> I would appreciate you guys help. Thanks


If you have more question you can always ask here or PM me. Ill try to help out as much as I can.


----------

